# Gloss black alloys help



## Nickers (May 23, 2016)

Hi all,

Recently purchased a new jag XFS with black pack and Gloss black alloys, and I've spent numerous hours cleaning it haha.
what products do you recommend to give me that real glossy shine to them?

On Friday I washed and dried them and used collinite 845 on them and they came up really nice but wandered if there's any other products out there that will make them look even better and last a bit longer.

Here's a few pics of Friday's efforts



















Any help will be mostly appreciated

Thanks

Nick


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Nano coatings is the way to go mate!

Your choices are pretty vast, and as far as I can tell they all do a decent job.

I've used Gtechniq C5 and liked the results, and have recently tried CarPro Cquartz. It wasn't their specific alloy one, so might not perform as well, but haven't had a chance to wash the car since applying it so can't give my verdict just yet.

Other good ones are Gyeon Rim, and I've heard excellent things from KKD R-Evolve. I will be going for R-Evolve next personally.

These are a bit more involved than a hi-temp wax though. When I applied Cquartz to my refurbished wheel, I took it off, gave it a wash, decorn (iron-x and tar remover), clay and then dry. Followed up with a panel wipe down and then applied the coating. Left it about an hour then put it back on the car and hoped it didn't rain for a good few hours after. 24hours completely dry is most companies recommendation.

HTH


----------



## Nickers (May 23, 2016)

Thanks bud will look into some of those and see what I like the look of, only ever used wax or sealants so maybe it's time to try some nano coatings


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

Yea C1 and EXO deffo!! I've done everything in that stuff!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Used to use Gtechniq C5 on my OH's Discovery 4 gloss black rims. Protected them really well - 18 months + and easy to clean. Don't use any stuff brushes on them as they will scratch. I use the Carbon Collective Wheel Wands. Very soft and get into tight areas.


----------



## Nickers (May 23, 2016)

Thanks guys will look into the wheel wands now


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

If its gloss your after then try Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer. I have 845 on my paint and top it up after each wash with the BSD, best gloss I have ever seen on a silver car so should be very impressive on black wheels. Nano coatings will give you the ultimate protection and longevity, but the Collinite is no slouch either and should be good for a few months.


----------



## Nickers (May 23, 2016)

Thanks bud


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

Wheels look fantastic! I'm having my TT wheels powder coated in Audi carbon charcoal tomorrow and I hope they look as good! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickers (May 23, 2016)

Thanks mate it's good to see what other people suggest


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Gtechniq C5, hands down the best stuff ive used on alloys. your normal wash shampoo is all that's needed to make them look immaculate again. I aint used alloy wheel cleaners in years with this stuff. Are the insides of your alloys painted as they look mega dirty compared to the faces.


----------



## Nickers (May 23, 2016)

Yeah they're just mega dirty, had the car 4 weeks and haven't had them off yet haha


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

I used C5 for the first time a couple of months ago on my new wheels, I applied it on the barrels and the inside of the wheels before the tyres went on. Washing is a breeze now, much easier.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep C5 or Gyeon Rim both excellent.

I'm doing my Mercedes wheels this week in Crystal Serum Light + Exo to give you another option:thumb: - the hardness of CSL would be of benefit on black wheels even over the above.

cheers

Chris


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

also 2 layers of race glace nano wheel seal will make them bling and give 6 months+ its what i use on my diamond cuts and it really makes them bling


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

two recommendations from me - mrs has a countryman cooper S with gloss black alloys.
If going the sealant route i recommend KKD R-Evolve 'X'
https://www.liquidelementsuk.co.uk/...ail/products/r-evolve-x-ceramic-wheel-coating

if going the wax route have a look at this - Obsession Wax - Taranis.
http://www.obsessionwax.com/taranis-wheel-wax-150ml/

both products are awesome.


----------



## Nickers (May 23, 2016)

Thanks guys for your recommendations more the merrier hahaha


----------



## tomsuematthews (Apr 8, 2016)

Just had mine back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

